
The Google Software Update Agent - arthurk
http://arthurkoziel.com/2008/07/26/the-google-software-update-agent/
======
arthurk
I know that this is old but traffic on this article has increased since Google
Earth has been released and the information in the article is still valid. A
lot of users probably didn't even know there was a Google Update Deamon
running on their System and are now wondering about it.

"Don't be evil" ;)

